# Little green plant /burrsballs in furr



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

These little green balls that get stuck in fur are driving me crazy. I try to avoid them with oscar but his in and out of every bush and runs through the long grass he gets dozens of these stuck to his ears and belly and tail. I feel like shaving him bald but i'm sure he won't appreciate it!
is there an easier way of getting these out than picking them individually!


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I know, they're really annoying! Sherlock's ears get so tangled up with them! But I haven't found any way of getting them out except daily brushing and teasing them out individually.

Sherlock only really gets them in his ears, so I can imagine how long it must take you if they're all over your dog! 

Hopefully someone will have a tip!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, I hate these seeds with a passion! :incazzato: With the bergies all I can do is pick them off singly, but with the border collies (and the maine coone cat) I use a flea comb. The teeth are too close together for the little seeds to slip through and it gets loads out at once and saves a heck of a lot of time.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh no! Is it sticky ball time already??
Those things can be annoying. Luckily Adam is my only dog with fur long enough to be much of a problem and he really enjoys just lying on your lap being pampered.....and I love to sit there and pick all the little weeds out!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Make sure you dispose of them properly, not put them outside where they could grow and make hundreds of new sticky seeds for next year.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Canter Mane and Tail Conditioner Spray: 500ml, Carr & Day & Martin Ltd, £7.95, trot2.com

I use this stuff. A very light spray then comb through. If it's ears, I apply a little with a sponge.


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

I just tried using a soft but stiffish brush and it helps with a lot of them i still have to pick quite a few out but until they mow the fields and walkways where i walk oscar i am sure he will get covered in them. i spoke to a parks trust member today and the rain is stopping them mowing


----------

